# True Fit or MyRide?



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We're expecting #5 in April and want to go straight to a convertible from birth instead of using a bucket.

Baby should be around 8# at birth (all our babies have been between 7 and 8# except our 30wkr, but she's obviously an outlier).

I like the high ease of use rating on the True Fit, but have always had great success with Graco seats. My only concern with the MyRide is the lack of head rest.

Radian and Britax aren't in our budget.

So, talk to me about these two seats! Which is better/easier/has more longevity of use?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Britax seats are not appropriate for a newborn and aren't an option for you.

The My Ride is very easy to install and does have an infant insert.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
*Britax seats are not appropriate for a newborn and aren't an option for you.*

The My Ride is very easy to install and does have an infant insert.

Gotcha. I've repeatedly been told otherwise. You're a car seat tech, aren't you, iirc?

We'll take a closer look at the My Ride. Any reason you'd recommend it over the True Fit?

I like the anti-rebound bar feature on the True Fit Premiere.

Sorry I'm a pain.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Never tried the My Ride, only the TF and _LOVE LOVE LOVE_ the TF. It fits most average sized newborns and has the infant inserts as well, of course. I've found it very easy to install in our van, Explorer and a Toyota Camry (both RF and FF). I don't have the Premiere, so never dealt with the anti-rebound bar.

Also love how the covers for the TF that we've had repel stains/dirt/etc completely. We have two covers that look like brand new, yet both have been used (and DD has put her dirty shoes all over her Monet cover, yet you can't see one tiny mark on it!).

It also puzzles in with most seats rather well. Obviously puzzling will depend on the vehicle and what seats you put on either side of it.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Both the TrueFit and the MyRide are fabulous seats for a newborn.

The True Fit Premier is pretty expensive; it's basically as much as the Radian or Britax seats.

My DS fit great into a True Fit from birth (pictures here and here; he was 2 weeks in these pictures). I tried him in a MyRide at 9 pounds (3 weeks) and the fit was fabulous (pic here and here). I got a MR for my friend and her 7.6 lb newborn fit into it very well.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Both are good seats for a newborn. The TrueFit is taller, but the MyRide has a higher RF weight limit. My DD, for example, will last longer in the TrueFit because she is very tall (and somewhat long torsoed) but relatively light. I have a grandfather who was over 6' tall with a 30" inseam... Anyhow, she'll outgrow the MyRide by height before she hits 35lbs (the weight limit on the TrueFit). But a lot of kids seem to last longer in the MyRide, especially if they are heavier, shorter, or long legged.

I own a TrueFit, and it is very easy to use. I've installed a MyRide, and as long as you have locking seatbelts (cars newer than 1996, I think, have them) it's also very easy to use. The TrueFit has the removable headrest thingie which is nice for a newborn if backseat space is a big problem. But it's not a dealbreaker. I'm glad I have the TrueFit, but would consider the MyRide for any kid who wasn't a tall skinny like mine.


----------



## laurelg (Nov 27, 2007)

FWIW, I tried the MyRide in the backseat of our extended cab 2001 Dodge Ram, and did not like the fit AT ALL. The strap adjustment release was stuck down the seat in such a way that pulling up on the strap activated the release, and I had to try to shove my hand down there to keep it down. Very awkward. I was warned that I should expect as much from a RF convertible, but went ahead and ordered a Radian XTSL and don't have the same problem _whatsoever_. It also has a ratcheting mechanism that would eliminate the problem even if the angle were awkward.

Moral of the story? I reeeeeally recommend trying out your options before making your final decision. I couldn't do that with the Radian, since there wasn't one in a store anywhere around here, but I lucked out on the install.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the input!

We've got a minivan with 2nd row Captain's chairs. Baby will be behind the driver and DS1 will be behind the passenger. In the back row we'll have DD3 in a Nautilus, DD2 in a backless booster, and DD1 (finally!) out of a seat.









Sounds like the seats are pretty comparable and both will fit baby well.

Again, thanks!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Gotcha. I've repeatedly been told otherwise. You're a car seat tech, aren't you, iirc?

We'll take a closer look at the My Ride. Any reason you'd recommend it over the True Fit?

I like the anti-rebound bar feature on the True Fit Premiere.

Sorry I'm a pain.

















Yes, I'm a tech.







Unfortunately, there is still a pervasive and erroneous belief that "Britax is best" even though they aren't. People will use an old Britax convertible with a poor fit for their newborn rather than buy a 'cheap' seat that fits the child correctly.

You aren't a pain at all by the way! Car seats are my bread and butter and I like to help









The My Ride and the True Fit are both really nice seats. I prefer the My Ride due to the 40 pound rear facing limit. I *just* turned my four year old forward facing in the My Ride. She hit 35 pounds just before her third birthday.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Yes, I'm a tech.







Unfortunately, there is still a pervasive and erroneous belief that "Britax is best" even though they aren't. People will use an old Britax convertible with a poor fit for their newborn rather than buy a 'cheap' seat that fits the child correctly.

You aren't a pain at all by the way! Car seats are my bread and butter and I like to help









The My Ride and the True Fit are both really nice seats. I prefer the My Ride due to the 40 pound rear facing limit. I *just* turned my four year old forward facing in the My Ride. She hit 35 pounds just before her third birthday.

I've been told I don't love my kids enough because they're not in Britax seats.







No, but they're all in seats that fit them well and fit our car well, so
















I know my husband wants the My Ride, but that has more to do with the built in cupholders than any other factor.

If they're basically the same seat we'll likely go with the My Ride because of the cup holders and the fact that it's not made in China.


----------

